

The Harder You Work, The More Likely You Will End Up Being Fired - robbiea
http://robbieabed.com/the-harder-you-work-the-more-likely-you-will-end-up-being-fired/

======
SuperChihuahua
That happened to me once too. It was a low-paying summer-job I had while I was
in school, but I still felt like sh*t after it had happened since it's never
fun to waste your time! #lifeshardlessons

------
jamesbritt
It's an anecdote. I have conterdotes that suggest the opposite is true. None
are proper data.

